# Blueflame Cat-Back System GB 2006 - **** CLOSED!!!!! ****



## Nem

'Lo all

Right, gonna try to be as precise as I can about this and my intentions and what I may get out of it personally if it goes ahead. Keeps it all clear and upfront and therefore no problems / bickering. Simple.

I had a Blueflame cat-back fitted about 3 weeks back and it's stunning. I paid Â£350 fitted for mine as I went up to the factory and had them fit it for me. While I was there I spoke to Nigel, who is an excellent chap if ever I met one, about the possibilty of a new group buy. I know this was done last year and quite a few people had one at that time.

The situation is that Blueflame are thinking of putting their price up on this exhaust system as the week I had mine they had 20 on the monday and I had the last one on friday, all stock sold out straight away.

What Nigel said was that if I can propose a new group buy and then go back to him when I have numbers, he mentioned 25 people, and then he can supply a price. Now I know thats not the easiest way for us as we all like to know the price upfront, but I can only try and see what response I get.

What I can say on price is that he said I can be one of the group buy number and I can have a rebate down to the group buy price for helping him sell some units, if the price goes below what I paid. So that may give a rough indication on price, or it may not.

Just to add, Blueflame can either post the exhaust out to you or can fit it at their factory. It's normally Â£25 for the fitting, which was included in the price I paid.

*Prices...*

Blueflame cat-back system delivered - Â£291.25
Blueflame cat-back system fitted at their factory - Â£301.25 - *ONLY Â£10 more!*

*Update 07/07/06...*

*The first 24 units have been ordered and already delivered or fitted, or are in the process anyway. I have spoken to Nigel again about ending the group buy and the response is that he has decided to make some more up so the GB price still stands!

So if you want one of these systems at the low GB price I need you to PM me with full name, contact phone number and choice of delivery or fitting. Simple as that. I'm not sure how many more are being made up or how long Nigel will offer this price, so don't hand about basically*.

*Videos*

I've taken 2 videos to let you see it in action and hear how it sounds. Oh and the 3rd video is worth a look to see how not to take a video of a blueflame exhaust - bear in mind after my car rolled away last week I'm now leaving it in gear when parked 

*Videos are done in Divx format, you may need the player from http://www.divx.com. Right click and choose "save as" the play.*

*Video 1 - 5.7Mb*

*Video 2 - 6.8Mb*

*Video I stuffed up! - 3.2Mb*

*Pictures...*























































Nick


----------



## phodge

Nem, I could be very interested but it would depend on the price. If you think that this would be somewhere near what you paid, or lower, then please count me in.

Thanks,
Penny.


----------



## Nem

phodge said:


> Nem, I could be very interested but it would depend on the price. If you think that this would be somewhere near what you paid, or lower, then please count me in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Penny.


I think this will be the same for everyone, so like I said this is just a hands up for anyone interested. I'll then speack to Nigel and see what he can do, at that point you can either say that price is awesome I'll have one, or decide not to bother. No deposit, no risk, just are you interested in having a new exhaust fitted...

Oh and I'll post some pics of mine fitted later tonight to give you an idea. 

Nick


----------



## matt_weeks

Nem, think I could be interested 

cheers

Matt


----------



## nolive

Hi Nick,

Count me in if you manage to get a good price :wink:

Oh BTW, if you don't mind me saying that  you are a lucky bastard with what happened to your car :lol: It could have been massively worse for such a great motor


----------



## dave_w

I'm interested.


----------



## sooperlids

I am interested, where abouts is their factory?


----------



## Nem

sooperlids said:


> I am interested, where abouts is their factory?


5 Pit Hey Place, West Pimbo, Skelmersdale, Lancashire, WN8 9PS.



Nick


----------



## sooperlids

Nem said:


> sooperlids said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested, where abouts is their factory?
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Pit Hey Place, West Pimbo, Skelmersdale, Lancashire, WN8 9PS.
> 
> 
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

OK cheers, can't they move a bit farther south? 

Still put me on the list 8)


----------



## Nem

sooperlids said:


> OK cheers, can't they move a bit farther south?
> 
> Still put me on the list 8)


Hehe!!

You're on the list mate. 

Nick


----------



## bkracing

count me in


----------



## rob40

Interested, please put me to the list


----------



## davyrest

i would be intreasted depending on price and postage costs


----------



## Nem

davyrest said:


> i would be intreasted depending on price and postage costs


I think postage is included in the price, it's just Â£25 more to have it fitted.

They offered to post my OEM exhaust back to me for Â£15 so I would say postage itself will be the same.

I'll add you to the list.

Nick


----------



## Irish Sancho

Cheers Nick, I'm interested.

Would postage be any extra to Southern Ireland?

Are they difficult to fit?


----------



## Nem

Irish Sancho said:


> Cheers Nick, I'm interested.
> 
> Would postage be any extra to Southern Ireland?
> 
> Are they difficult to fit?


No idea on the postage in that case mate. Also I had mine fitted by them so not sure about fitting either. There was a post in the main forum not too long back about fitting which you can do a search for.

Nick


----------



## iluxa

I am definately in.What sort of end tips do they have?


----------



## Nem

iluxa said:


> I am definately in.What sort of end tips do they have?


Added to the list.

Just give mine time to cool down as I've just come home, and I'll polish and get some pics as I said. I would post some others from the web but they don't really show it off that well.

Nick


----------



## CapnOats

I am definitely interested in a BlueFlame GB, providing that postage to Highlands of Scotland isn't ridiculous. :?

As a side note, if anyone knows of any good exhaust fitters (that don't mind fitting items not bought from them) in the Inverness or Forres area, give me a PM pls. 

Mike (CapnOats)


----------



## Nem

CapnOats said:


> I am definitely interested in a BlueFlame GB, providing that postage to Highlands of Scotland isn't ridiculous. :?
> 
> As a side note, if anyone knows of any good exhaust fitters (that don't mind fitting items not bought from them) in the Inverness or Forres area, give me a PM pls.
> 
> Mike (CapnOats)


I'll add you to the list then mate. I'll see how many names we get this coming week and I'll perhaps speak to Nigel and see about postage costs and any other questions everyone has.

Nick


----------



## Neil

Could be interested, depending on price etc.


----------



## Ikon66

may be interested gonna phone my insurer and waiting for a call from noel d for a quote on more mods


----------



## Nem

Ikon66 said:


> may be interested gonna phone my insurer and waiting for a call from noel d for a quote on more mods


Cool, well I'll add you on the list anyway and just let me know how it goes insurance wise. Noel Dazely were excellent for me mate, I added exhaust, remap and alloys on the poilcy and there were like no problem. I even rang back and told them about my short shifter, not like it's anything major buut it was not extra cost to put it on. Don't forget they are sponsors in some way of this forum so mention you are a forum member and you were reccomenced to call them from here for a "better" price.

Nick


----------



## sooperlids

Hope the price is gonna be less than Â£350 delivered as that's what they are selling them on ebay for 8)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-QUATTRO-B ... dZViewItem


----------



## KJM

I'm interested depending on final price.  I would need it posting to me though, would that be ok?


----------



## Nem

Hi mate.

I'll add you to the list.

There will be a choice of postage of factory fitting I believe so that will be fine. I'm just trying to get up enough interest to make it worth their while giveing us a good price. If everyone can spread the word to anyone who may be interested.

Nick


----------



## KJM

Very sorry Nem, I've contacted my insurer this morn and they are going to charge me over Â£100 extra so I'm going to leave the Blue flame for now if that's ok.

Sorry to mess you about.

Thanks.


----------



## Nem

KJM said:


> Very sorry Nem, I've contacted my insurer this morn and they are going to charge me over Â£100 extra so I'm going to leave the Blue flame for now if that's ok.
> 
> Sorry to mess you about.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi

No problem at all, this is still only a basic list so far so no messing about was caused.

I am suprised at the increase you're being quoted tho, when I was with Admiral the online quotes were coming back for Â£618 stock and Â£619 with modified / non standard exhaust selected, so Â£100 extra is outragous! I've not moved to Noel Dazely as Admiral didn;t take too kindly to my remap and so I've now got my car insured with the exhaust, remap, alloys and short shifter all declared for about Â£700.

Nick


----------



## ttocs99

Ill have a go at that .... count me in ....

Cheers
Scott


----------



## KJM

Nem said:


> KJM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sorry Nem, I've contacted my insurer this morn and they are going to charge me over Â£100 extra so I'm going to leave the Blue flame for now if that's ok.
> 
> Sorry to mess you about.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> No problem at all, this is still only a basic list so far so no messing about was caused.
> 
> I am suprised at the increase you're being quoted tho, when I was with Admiral the online quotes were coming back for Â£618 stock and Â£619 with modified / non standard exhaust selected, so Â£100 extra is outragous! I've not moved to Noel Dazely as Admiral didn;t take too kindly to my remap and so I've now got my car insured with the exhaust, remap, alloys and short shifter all declared for about Â£700.
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

I know it's daft isn't it. I'm with Privilege, my insurance is about Â£650. To fit either a performance exhaust or a stainless steel one they want to charge me Â£100.70.
I asked how much for a V6 bumper and ABT spolier and they said Nil so I'm going to save up for them for now and get a Blueflame next year when my premium has come down abit.


----------



## E

Is there any update on what the GB price will be yet?

If the price is right could be interested

E


----------



## Nem

What I'll do is add you to the list as that makes 15 I think without counting again. I'll ring them on Tuesday and see how it turns out and let everyone know from there.

Nick


----------



## WAZ-TT

Hi,
Just found this on another thread!

Posted: Tue Mar 22, 2005 12:57 pm Post subject: BlueFlame Exhausts In Skelmesdale

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok I have spoken to Nigel today at Blueflame who was very helpful and I just wanted to share the information with the rest of you.

Firstly Nigel wanted to reassure us that there is no chance of the rear back box grounding out, the back box is along the wheel line and this has been checked through extensive testing without any problems.

Nigel explained to me that the special price we have seen (Ebay) 
was limited to only 3 sales and there will be no more at this price as it was just an introductory offer, so well done TDK, & Caney you got a real bargain.

The price for this exhaust system will now retail at Â£425.00 inc V.A.T.

They also offer a fitting option at their factory if you are nearby for an additional Â£25.00 which is very good value for money.

This is the group buy price that blueflame sent me so we shall have to see if there is enough interest for one.

1 exhaust= Â£318.00, 10 exhausts = Â£297.51, 25 exhausts = Â£255.00

Hope this has been of some help

------

Do you think they can beat this or at least match it?

If so I will be interested also!!

Regards,
Waz-TT


----------



## Nem

Untill I speak to them tomorrow, if I can, I can't say anything about the price yet. Bear in mind that was posted with regard to the group buy from this time last year with those prices being 1 year out of date.

So far we can get a price based on 15 people taking part, but I'll see what could be done for 20 or even 25.

I'll add you to the list for now and then see what happens tomorrow.

Nick


----------



## Nem

Right I rang blueflame earlier but Nigel was out. Getting a call back asap, but seeing as it's 5pm now I'll assume it will be tomorrow now. I left a message with the person who answered the phone tho saying it was regarding a group buy off the ******** and we'd got 15 already interested.

Nick


----------



## Whitter45

would be interested depending on price for cat back

i live 5 miles away from skemersdale too

Let me know of price


----------



## Nem

*News just in!*

I've spoken to Nigel at Blueflame and we need *20 or more people *for this to go ahead. With 20+ people the price is....

*Â£291.25 delivered including vat.*

Delivery is Â£15 and fitting is Â£25 I believe, so you should be able to just add Â£10 on that price for fitting, but that would need to be confirmed when orders are placed.

So, I'm gonna need a PM or reply on here for definate confirmed people wanting to go ahead. If we loose a few people then we are going to need to rally round for a few more takers to get this over 20 people.

They can also offer the *high flow cats for Â£475 including vat* for an order of *10 people or more*. So I'm gonna open this up to that as well to see if people are interested.

Nick


----------



## phodge

Hi Nick,

Yes please, I'll definately have one. Thanks for organising this.

Penny.


----------



## Nem

Well thats 2 definates so far, and 1 possible on the cats.

I've just pm'd everyone else on the list to get some more down as definate asap, then we'll know how many more we need to get the 20 people.

I'll update the list on the first page as soon as I get replys so we all know where it stands.

Nick


----------



## ttocs99

Nem

Good work to pull this together, lets hope we can get the numbers !

Few questions which I guess might be useful for us all:

For insurance purposes is this a performance (BHP) enhancing mod or just a stainless steel replacement ?

Have Blueflame had any issues with ground clearence on the TT ? Have any people taken their backbox off on a speedbump or other raised objects ?

I am assuming that the latter is less of an issues as it would appear otherwise they wouldnt be selling them ... (-;

Hope you got my PM ....


----------



## Nem

ttocs99 said:


> For insurance purposes is this a performance (BHP) enhancing mod or just a stainless steel replacement ?


As far as I'm aware it's a sports exhaust but I wouldn't like to say if it increases bhp or not. There is a mixed view on this and I never got a definate answer. I think the easiest way to describe to the insurance company is that it's a aftermarket stainless steel sports exhaust. But you can word it as you like.



ttocs99 said:


> Have Blueflame had any issues with ground clearence on the TT ? Have any people taken their backbox off on a speedbump or other raised objects ?


There is no issue here at all. Where I work they have just put in new speed humps which everyone complained about. I went over them and it didn't catch, and that was 10 - 15 mph not crawling at all. They have since had to lower the humps so you can get the idea they were rather high. The back box is positioned right on the rear axel anyway so is raised at the same time the wheels are.



ttocs99 said:


> Hope you got my PM ....


Indeed, I've marked you as a definate + fitting on the list. I'm not sure about the weekend fitting, I can ask if I speak to them again and let you know.

Nick


----------



## nolive

pm sent 

guess what the answer is :wink:

great job Nick 8)


----------



## KJM

Nem can you put me back on as a definate please.

I'm gonna keep hold of it for now and put it on when I renew my insurance.

Many thanks


----------



## Nem

You're down mate with delivery then mate.

*That makes 20 people!*

All you need now is for everyone to get back to me to say they are definate on this, and it you want delivery or fitting. I'm going to speak to Nigel again on Monday regarding weekend fitting for those who have asked, and also to see if he want a list of names and numbers or he wants you to call him.

So I'm just waiting on confirmation from everyone, *and if there are any more new takers thats fine too*.

Nick


----------



## KJM

Thanks Nem [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kae

KJM said:


> Nem can you put me back on as a definate please.
> 
> I'm gonna keep hold of it for now and put it on when I renew my insurance.
> 
> Many thanks


Looks like the next thing we are going to have to sort out then :roll:

Ok, who thinks she'll hold out until her next insurance renewal? :lol: :wink:


----------



## KJM

kae said:


> KJM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nem can you put me back on as a definate please.
> 
> I'm gonna keep hold of it for now and put it on when I renew my insurance.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the next thing we are going to have to sort out then :roll:
> 
> Ok, who thinks she'll hold out until her next insurance renewal? :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Hehe you know you like messing about with my car really! :wink:


----------



## davyrest

can you put me down as a maybe with delivery. Need to sell my soul to raise the money. Unless anybody is wanting to buy either a tag heuer, Breitling or Omega watch from me


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davyrest said:


> can you put me down as a maybe with delivery. Need to sell my soul to raise the money. Unless anybody is wanting to buy either a tag heuer, Breitling or Omega watch from me


Which Breitling??


----------



## Nem

*Down to 19*

I'm afraid there has been 1 person drop out so we are now down to 19 people, we need 1 more for a start to keep this underway. There are, as you can see from the list, a few maybe's who could go either way meaning we'll need even more people to keep this up to 20 to get the price.

Everyone needs to be mentioning this at every chance at meets or to friends either on the forum or not.

Nick


----------



## KJM

Anyone else :?:


----------



## Whitter45

is this still happening

Nem have you any info on the PM I sent you - cheers mate


----------



## Nem

Sorry for the lack of updates over the last 2-3 days people. I did email Nigel on Tuesday with all the questions asked. He replaied and asked me to call him on wednesday to discuss it all. Anyway I'll spare you the details but I ended up spending the day in bed yesterday after being seriously unwell so needless to say I didn't get round to calling him.

I'll try and be on the phone later today and update this evening. Checking my email / forums is the first time I've sat up for more than 10 mins since yesterday monrning :?

This is going to happen, but it may just take a little time. For the price agreed for the 20 people I'm sure you all agree it's worth a couple of weeks waiting to get numbers up. I know I've already had mine fitted so really is no incentive for me to rush this, but I can assure you I'm putting as much into this as I can as if I was part of the group.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## nolive

Nem said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates over the last 2-3 days people. I did email Nigel on Tuesday with all the questions asked. He replaied and asked me to call him on wednesday to discuss it all. Anyway I'll spare you the details but I ended up spending the day in bed yesterday after being seriously unwell so needless to say I didn't get round to calling him.
> 
> I'll try and be on the phone later today and update this evening. Checking my email / forums is the first time I've sat up for more than 10 mins since yesterday monrning :?
> 
> This is going to happen, but it may just take a little time. For the price agreed for the 20 people I'm sure you all agree it's worth a couple of weeks waiting to get numbers up. I know I've already had mine fitted so really is no incentive for me to rush this, but I can assure you I'm putting as much into this as I can as if I was part of the group.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nick


agreed Nick

With the sort of efforts you're making and the discount we will be getting, I'm OK to wait for another couple of weeks 8)

Will certainly not blaim you knowing the pain it is to organise a GB 

have a speedy recovery BTW

Olivier

PS: mine will have to be shipped to a place I will adress when everything is sorted  bit too long journey for me to go to their shop up north :wink:


----------



## Nem

Thanks mate 

I've updated you for delivery on the confirmed list.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Whitter45

Nick

i will be having mine fitted at at skem providing they have sortedthe issue with heat shield - I have PM'd you regarding this

Cheers mate - hope you feel better again don't mind waiting no rush


----------



## Nem

The heatshield issue is on the list of questions mate 

I rang Nigel about half hour ago but he was out, waiting for a call back later today.

Nick


----------



## Nem

Just thought I'd do a bit of a status update.

*So far we have:*

*8: definate

5: maybe's

5: I'm waiting to hear from

and

2: people needed to make 20*

This evening I've pm'd everyone I need to hear from so hopefully over the next day or two I can update the list again with more definates. I know that some of the maybe's are waiting to check with insurance and some are waiting to hear the responses from Nigel who I'm going to speak to tomorrow if I can. I'll post the update as asson as I can.

Nick


----------



## ttocs99

Nem

Am ok to wait for a few weeks too.

I was thinking however would it be possible to check a price for 15 purchases, then if we are all still good with the price, we could agree a date by when we go ahead with the group buy, if we have 20 at that point then its a bonus.

I know this adds a little extra complexity however it might at least mean the group buy will not fall through should we only get 18 for example ....

Scott


----------



## Nem

I'll enquire about a price for 15 when I speak to Nigel tomorrow then 

Nick


----------



## Nem

*Hot off the press...*

I have spoken to Nigel to update him on the current n umber and to get the questions asked answered. So...

*Update on prices with regard to delivery or fitting...*
Blueflame cat-back system delivered - Â£291.25
Blueflame cat-back system fitted at their factory - Â£301.25 - *as I previously assumed, ONLY Â£10 more!*

*Whats this about a heat shield problem...*
*Thers is no problem at all.* We talked about this for quite a while and I'm convinced there is no difference from this exhaust system to that offered by any other manufactuer. Any problems I may have experienced in the wet I can easliy put down to the torrential conditions experienced in Skipton the day I had problems, with regard to general water in the car / engine and not the exhaust. *End of!*

*Possibility of saturday fitting...*
Not great I'm afraid. They are only open monday to friday. I suggested a group fitting on a saturday to make it worth their while doing it and he said he can ask the question. So fingers crossed as I know this could get 3 or 4 more definates on the list. I'll update when I can with, hopefully, good news.

*Exhaust note or sound level tailoring...*
The option they can offer here is to produce the system without the centre silencer to make it louder, how much louder I've no idea tho. This can be done for *NO EXTRA COST *but would need to be specified before ordering as it's made into the system specifically at manufacture, and also there would be no comeback if it was too loud after fitting. I will be assuming everyone want the standard slienced system unless specifically arranged with me before ordering.

*What am I getting out of it...*
I will be recieving a rebate from the Â£350 I paid down to the GB price, so about Â£50, just to be clear about it all. I'm not one of the 20 tho as they need 20 for a manufacturing run so it's 20 + me.

*How will we go about ordering, will you need details to contact everyone...*
Either way, Nigel can take all the details and call everyone to order or leave it up to people to call him. As I am organising this I would say for everyone to give me contact details and I'll pass them on for Nigel to call and arrange, this should get it moving faster when ordering time is here. So I'll again be wanting a PM from everyone to confirm name, contact number or numbers and just confirm fitting or delivery to save me matching everyone to the list.

*Anything else...*
*Blueflame can offer a Stage 1 ECU Remap for Â£450 at the same time as fitting the exhaust. This is a Custom Code based map tailored specifically for the TT with the Blueflame exhaust. I've got no more details than that but no minimum number was mentioned and should be available to anyone wanting it be it 1 person or 20.*

*Reduced number of the group, to 15 maybe...*
Totally forgot to ask about this, however, when I was discussing about my rebate it was clear the manufacturing run was 20 minimum so any less wouldn't be worth their while firing up the machines. SO I think we can safely say we need 20 for this to go ahead. He said from the numbers we have now he would imagine mid june to get delivery / fittings arranged for if that gives some sort of a timeline for everyone.

Regards

Nick


----------



## WozzaTT

Nem said:


> *Hot off the press...*
> 
> I have spoken to Nigel to update him on the current n umber and to get the questions asked answered. So...
> 
> *Update on prices with regard to delivery or fitting...*
> Blueflame cat-back system delivered - Â£291.25
> Blueflame cat-back system fitted at their factory - Â£301.25 - *as I previously assumed, ONLY Â£10 more!*
> 
> *Whats this about a heat shield problem...*
> *Thers is no problem at all.* We talked about this for quite a while and I'm convinced there is no difference from this exhaust system to that offered by any other manufactuer. Any problems I may have experienced in the wet I can easliy put down to the torrential conditions experienced in Skipton the day I had problems, with regard to general water in the car / engine and not the exhaust. *End of!*
> 
> *Possibility of saturday fitting...*
> Not great I'm afraid. They are only open monday to friday. I suggested a group fitting on a saturday to make it worth their while doing it and he said he can ask the question. So fingers crossed as I know this could get 3 or 4 more definates on the list. I'll update when I can with, hopefully, good news.
> 
> *Exhaust note or sound level tailoring...*
> The option they can offer here is to produce the system without the centre silencer to make it louder, how much louder I've no idea tho. This can be done for *NO EXTRA COST *but would need to be specified before ordering as it's made into the system specifically at manufacture, and also there would be no comeback if it was too loud after fitting. I will be assuming everyone want the standard slienced system unless specifically arranged with me before ordering.
> 
> *What am I getting out of it...*
> I will be recieving a rebate from the Â£350 I paid down to the GB price, so about Â£50, just to be clear about it all. I'm not one of the 20 tho as they need 20 for a manufacturing run so it's 20 + me.
> 
> *How will we go about ordering, will you need details to contact everyone...*
> Either way, Nigel can take all the details and call everyone to order or leave it up to people to call him. As I am organising this I would say for everyone to give me contact details and I'll pass them on for Nigel to call and arrange, this should get it moving faster when ordering time is here. So I'll again be wanting a PM from everyone to confirm name, contact number or numbers and just confirm fitting or delivery to save me matching everyone to the list.
> 
> *Anything else...*
> *Blueflame can offer a Stage 1 ECU Remap for Â£450 at the same time as fitting the exhaust. This is a Custom Code based map tailored specifically for the TT with the Blueflame exhaust. I've got no more details than that but no minimum number was mentioned and should be available to anyone wanting it be it 1 person or 20.*
> 
> *Reduced number of the group, to 15 maybe...*
> Totally forgot to ask about this, however, when I was discussing about my rebate it was clear the manufacturing run was 20 minimum so any less wouldn't be worth their while firing up the machines. SO I think we can safely say we need 20 for this to go ahead. He said from the numbers we have now he would imagine mid june to get delivery / fittings arranged for if that gives some sort of a timeline for everyone.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Nick


Nick - any idea how much increase in bhp you're likely to get with this one?

Cheers,

Warren.


----------



## Nem

WozzaTT said:


> Nick - any idea how much increase in bhp you're likely to get with this one?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Warren.


Hi mate.

Have to say I'm not sure as there has never been any defniative figures published. I had my system fitted the same day as my remap so couldn't give even a basic comparison either.

The main benefit is that with the Blueflame system it puts a straight pipe over the rear axel where the stock pipe has to be squashed to fit over it. Therefore the Blueflame is less restricted in that section and generally due to it's sports design.

The claims I have seen floating around will range from 0% increae to 5% increase depending on who you speak to. The main thing I do know is that with regard to the exhaust system as a whole the main bhp increase is provided by going for the high flow sports cats rather than the cat-back. But both will complement each other.

Nick


----------



## WozzaTT

Nem said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nick - any idea how much increase in bhp you're likely to get with this one?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Warren.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate.
> 
> Have to say I'm not sure as there has never been any defniative figures published. I had my system fitted the same day as my remap so couldn't give even a basic comparison either.
> 
> The main benefit is that with the Blueflame system it puts a straight pipe over the rear axel where the stock pipe has to be squashed to fit over it. Therefore the Blueflame is less restricted in that section and generally due to it's sports design.
> 
> The claims I have seen floating around will range from 0% increae to 5% increase depending on who you speak to. The main thing I do know is that with regard to the exhaust system as a whole the main bhp increase is provided by going for the high flow sports cats rather than the cat-back. But both will complement each other.
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Thanks Nick - could you put me down as a definately maybe please? Sorry I can't be more definate than that at the moment - I'm having some work done on the house prior to putting it on the market so I've got some unkown costs coming my way.

TBH I fancy the remap as well but I've got Audi warranty left til January 07 so I may go for the AMD oneclick. I guess I need to decide if I want the blueflame just for the sound if there's no particular guarantee of increased performance (yours does sound superb in the videos you posted). Plus there's my insurer to consider - they nearly had a breakdown when I declared my V6 spoiler and valance so God knows what they'd make of a performance exhaust (call centre somewhere far, far away).

If you don't mind me asking I assume you highly rate the remap? Do you reckon it'll put any significant extra strain on other components? I reckon I'd need to upgrade the brakes too as I don't rate the OEM ones.

Final question - do you bother with a third party warranty and, if so, I assume the mods you've made are not a problem.

Apologies for all the questions but I tend to be cautious about such things, as you can probably tell! Your answers may also help others decide on whether to go for the zaust and remap blueflame are offering


----------



## Nem

WozzaTT said:


> Thanks Nick - could you put me down as a definately maybe please? Sorry I can't be more definate than that at the moment - I'm having some work done on the house prior to putting it on the market so I've got some unkown costs coming my way.


You're on the list mate as a maybe then. Thats fine by me but it will need to be made definate in the next coupe of weeks really to keep things moving. If we got over 20 then it's no problem as you can decide at the end when ordering it to bother or not. But if we just make 20 and someone changes their mind it will stop the whole GB. I know thats a bit hard if you've got unknowns to deal with but I've got to keep this moving if I can 



WozzaTT said:


> TBH I fancy the remap as well but I've got Audi warranty left til January 07 so I may go for the AMD oneclick. I guess I need to decide if I want the blueflame just for the sound if there's no particular guarantee of increased performance (yours does sound superb in the videos you posted). Plus there's my insurer to consider - they nearly had a breakdown when I declared my V6 spoiler and valance so God knows what they'd make of a performance exhaust (call centre somewhere far, far away).
> 
> If you don't mind me asking I assume you highly rate the remap? Do you reckon it'll put any significant extra strain on other components? I reckon I'd need to upgrade the brakes too as I don't rate the OEM ones.


I think the remap is awesome, end of! As you say to keep in the warrenty the One Click would be easiest. I would say if you have a remap the rest of the engine will be working harder, so if you can add an exhaust which helps it breathe easier it's a definate benefit. So if you can grab a deal on an exhaust now which will last forever it will just be setting you up ready for a remap when you can afford it. This deal will just give you an extra Â£50 towards the remap anyway 

If Audi can map the engine to 240bhp on the QS and fully gaurentee it then 265bhp is still way within the limits for the rest of the components so wouldn't worry about it causing any dammage.



WozzaTT said:


> Final question - do you bother with a third party warranty and, if so, I assume the mods you've made are not a problem.


I did have a warrenty for the first year but had problems with them paying out. Time came to renew and I was out of cash so didn't bother so can't now say how mods would affect the warrenty.



WozzaTT said:


> Apologies for all the questions but I tend to be cautious about such things, as you can probably tell! Your answers may also help others decide on whether to go for the zaust and remap blueflame are offering


No problem at all mate. I'll keep you posted if anything new happens or any changes. If you can keep me upto date if you change to a defniate or change your mind. I'll need your choice of delivery or fitting too and your contact details if you definately go for it.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## WozzaTT

Thanks once again Nick - your advice is greatly appreciated.

I'll let you know definately one way or the other in the next 2 weeks. If I go for it I'll definitely have it fitted by them - a tenner is a bargain!

I assume it could be removed in the future and the OEM exhaust put back on? I ask only because I may get another TT in 12 month's time and would probably part ex at Audi with the standard exhaust put back on and then put the blueflame on my new one!

Finally - did you upgrade your brakes? If not, presumably you find that the OEM brakes cope with the remap?

As I say, will get back to you shortly with a definate yes or no.


----------



## Nem

WozzaTT said:


> I assume it could be removed in the future and the OEM exhaust put back on? I ask only because I may get another TT in 12 month's time and would probably part ex at Audi with the standard exhaust put back on and then put the blueflame on my new one!
> 
> Finally - did you upgrade your brakes? If not, presumably you find that the OEM brakes cope with the remap?


As far as I know it uses all the standard mounting points of the OEM exhaust so should be no problem with going back to a stock one in the future. For refernece also Blueflame with either dispose of your OEM exhaust or post it home for you for Â£15, as it will not fit in the TT, which is yet another bargin I thought. Mine was in a bad way I was told and I therefore just asked them to dispose of it for me.

I'm thinking the brakes could be better, especially after the remap. I've already changed to EBC redsuff pads and EBC discs and have found them to be quite poor so somethine better is needed I feel. I've just got no cash to spend for a while so it will wait. But I'm looking at the Brembo GT kit for the front as a possible path when I can. 

Nick


----------



## Nem

*Yet more good news...*

*Chances of a saturday fitting...*



> *Hi Nick
> I think there could be a hi probability that we could do a group install on a Saturday to be agreed
> nige*


So get those confirmations PM'd to me asap and also if you want fitting or delivery. If it is fitting you require let me know specifically if you need it on a saturday as I'm adding that info too.

Nick


----------



## Nem

So we've got 11 people as definate places now but still only 4 people have given me contact details.

Come one people get it sorted!



Nick


----------



## RenZo

One of you guys could also sell your old 225 exhaust to me! Saving you even more money!

I would have a blueflame but I think it may be abit noisy!

But if any1 has one fitted im up for buying your old 225 exhaust!

Cheers

renzo.


----------



## WozzaTT

RenZo said:


> One of you guys could also sell your old 225 exhaust to me! Saving you even more money!
> 
> I would have a blueflame but I think it may be abit noisy!
> 
> But if any1 has one fitted im up for buying your old 225 exhaust!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> renzo.


Renzo - I went to a meet last week where there was a 180 roadster with a blueflame (Hilly10) and it sounded superb - not too loud at all.

Get yourself on the GB - you know it makes sense :wink:


----------



## Nem

Come on people!

PM's with confirmations / contact details have dried up so I can't do anything more for now.

We still need a couple of more people yet to reach 20 or this goes no further. So spread the word and get anybody else interested you can.

Nick


----------



## Gaz225

After much thought COUNT ME IN


----------



## Nem

Gaz225 said:


> After much thought COUNT ME IN


Your in mate!

*Back up to 18 people now!*

I had another pm last night from another new person interested, so waiting for a response to that.

Nick


----------



## zorg

i should know by tomorrow (tuesday) if i can afford this. im pretty sure it will be a yes but i will confirm.

i would also require it delivered

thanks

zorg


----------



## Nem

zorg said:


> i should know by tomorrow (tuesday) if i can afford this. im pretty sure it will be a yes but i will confirm.
> 
> i would also require it delivered
> 
> thanks
> 
> zorg


Thats stunning mate, if you can just post back tomorrow when you know either way. You will make the 20th person on the list, so it will just be a case of getting the remaning maybes to confirm and the ordering can then finally begin for everyone!

I do know however that some of the maybes are likely ro drop out, so we may still need more people in the group before we can order, just a word of warning basically. So anyone else who wants one get posting your interest!

Nick


----------



## zorg

ive held back till now due to the amount of "maybes" but it looks closer to coming off now.


----------



## Nem

I'll PM all the maybes again tonight, some of ther are also waiting till more had confirmed. Now is the time to get in tho as it's almost ready to go ahead.

I'll update the list with any more definates as I get them.

Nick


----------



## zorg

how and who do we pay?


----------



## Nem

zorg said:


> how and who do we pay?


As soon as you go definate I'll want full name and conatct telephone number pm'ing to me. When we have all 20 definates I'll pass that list of details onto Nigel at Blueflame. He will then call you and will take either fitting dates or delivery address and also will take payment. I will have no part in that so there can be no mistakes about it. Your money goes directly to Blueflame and your gaurente is with Blueflame also.

Nick


----------



## zorg

i meant to say wednesday before i would know for sure. i've got a sh*tload of stuff on ebay and it doesnt end till wed, i thought it was tues  .

sorry


----------



## Nem

No problem mate 

Nick


----------



## nolive

Nick,

I'm still 200% in.

As I've chosen to get the Exhaust delivered, and to avoid the mess with me not being at home when the carrier will turn up, I will PM you the adress of my local garage.I will use his ramp to get a better access to the OEM and do a proper job on the fitting of the Blueflame anyway.

You should also have my mobile number but I will repost it just in case.

Thanks again for all your efforts.

Olivier


----------



## Nem

nolive said:


> Nick,
> 
> I'm still 200% in.
> 
> As I've chosen to get the Exhaust delivered, and to avoid the mess with me not being at home when the carrier will turn up, I will PM you the adress of my local garage.I will use his ramp to get a better access to the OEM and do a proper job on the fitting of the Blueflame anyway.
> 
> You should also have my mobile number but I will repost it just in case.
> 
> Thanks again for all your efforts.
> 
> Olivier


Thats fine. All I need is your mobile number PM'ing to me as I've not got it for some reason. You can arrange delivery to where you like when Nigel calls you to place your order.

Nick


----------



## zorg

ok, i am in as a definate/delivered

sending pm


----------



## Nem

zorg said:


> ok, i am in as a definate/delivered
> 
> sending pm


Nice 1 mate.

I'll update the list later on tonight and then PM everyone to update and push the maybes to confirm.

Nick


----------



## zorg

yeah ......push those mothers, i've even arraged fitting 8)


----------



## Nem

Right, We have 20 names!

*But!*

I only have details for 11 people,

There are still 5 people saying 'maybe',

So we're not there yet, but we're very close. I know that on the list;

*nolive* should have pm'd me his details.
*matt_weeks* has his service around the 27th, so waiting till then to check funds.
*WozzaTT* is sorting out stuff on his house hopefully this week.
*neil1003* needs a pm when we get to this stage to check.
*iluxa* just needs a pm to get details still.
Which leaves *davyrest, Ikon66, Whitter45 and mrpaddlepop* to hopefully make a decision and let me know.

So everyone can see there are a few things happening in the next week which should make a few minds up either way. I know it looks like I'm naming and shaming people but it's all on the list on the first page anyway  So for now I'm expecting answers from everyone before the end of the month, if at which point we have everyone confirmed I can pass details to Nigel for the ordering to start. If people end up dropping out for whatever reason then this will go on till we get back up to 20 confirmed.

So everyone, get sending me some PM's and keep me up to date.

Nick


----------



## Nem

And things do move fast on the net....

Down to 19...

Nick


----------



## nolive

Nem said:


> Right, We have 20 names!
> 
> *But!*
> 
> I only have details for 11 people,
> 
> There are still 5 people saying 'maybe',
> 
> So we're not there yet, but we're very close. I know that on the list;
> 
> *nolive* should have pm'd me his details.
> *matt_weeks* has his service around the 27th, so waiting till then to check funds.
> *WozzaTT* is sorting out stuff on his house hopefully this week.
> *neil1003* needs a pm when we get to this stage to check.
> *iluxa* just needs a pm to get details still.
> Which leaves *davyrest, Ikon66, Whitter45 and mrpaddlepop* to hopefully make a decision and let me know.
> 
> So everyone can see there are a few things happening in the next week which should make a few minds up either way. I know it looks like I'm naming and shaming people but it's all on the list on the first page anyway  So for now I'm expecting answers from everyone before the end of the month, if at which point we have everyone confirmed I can pass details to Nigel for the ordering to start. If people end up dropping out for whatever reason then this will go on till we get back up to 20 confirmed.
> 
> So everyone, get sending me some PM's and keep me up to date.
> 
> Nick


because I was top on the list for not having sent my details  :wink: , issue fixed this morning 

Come on undecided people, you know it's worth it 8)

thanks Nick

olivier


----------



## zorg

ive noticed quite a few member on here latley, maybe we could badger them into signing up :lol:

come on guys you know its a good deal!


----------



## CraigKORE

I'm going to a place in Glasgow tomorrow to see what price they can offer the blueflame and fitting at. If it is going to be quite a bit more expensive than the offer here then you can add me to the list for a delivery. Let you know asap...


----------



## Nem

CraigKORE said:


> I'm going to a place in Glasgow tomorrow to see what price they can offer the blueflame and fitting at. If it is going to be quite a bit more expensive than the offer here then you can add me to the list for a delivery. Let you know asap...


Nive 1 mate. Let me know as soon as and I'll get you on the list if you decide to have one.

Nick


----------



## WAZ-TT

Are we there yet???

I going up to Prestonpast Wigan this weekend and was hoping to have it fitted this weekend. Is this possible???


----------



## Nem

WAZ-TT said:


> Are we there yet???
> 
> I going up to Prestonpast Wigan this weekend and was hoping to have it fitted this weekend. Is this possible???


We can't place any orders untill we have 20 people as a definate mate. They won't do a machine run for less than 20 units at a time.

I can't see any way we can get this all done in a few days. I've updated the list on the first page of this topic earlier today and grouped it into definates with either delivery or fitting and also the maybe's.

It's totally out of my hands as it stands now, I can't make people buy one 

Nick


----------



## Whitter45

I'm 90% sure I won't be in this as I am buying Caney's old one but I am on the list just in case it falls through which I very much doubt


----------



## CraigKORE

Righty, went to place in Glasgow today and they will fit it for me but were not interested in trying to supply it themselfs.

I'm wanting to get blueflame, my re-map, and DV done at the same time so I will deffo get one depending on how long it's gonna take to get this GB sorted. If it's gonna be more than a month or so I'll end up just paying a bit more and getting one from them from their ebay auctions.

Could you add me as a definate but depending on the time scale? :twisted:


----------



## Nem

CraigKORE, you are on the list mate 

*We are now up to 16 definates*, so need to get the last 3 maybe's to decided for definate, and also fine one more person as a minimum to get on the group.

We are getting closer!

Nick


----------



## CraigKORE

Cheers Nem. :twisted:

And c'mon a few more people - you know you want this!


----------



## cy

I have question about the high flow cat. I know some TT installed the sport cat then the check engine light is on and need change back to the old cat. Does it has chance to happen on blueframe cat?


----------



## Gaz225

G12MO X said:


> Would like to put my name down for an high flow cat and exhaust
> what do i need to do now?


You need to PM Nem with your contact details (Name, address and phone number) and tell him if you want them delivered or fitted 8) 8)


----------



## Nem

G12MO X said:


> Would like to put my name down for an high flow cat and exhaust
> what do i need to do now?


Hi mate.

All I need to know is if you want it fitting or to have it delivered. I've got your contact deatils from the PM now.

I'm not sure however what the state of play is on the cats as there is only a few wanting them, and 10 was the figure quoted for the reduced price. The exhaust is no problem as we seem to be very close on the number now. I'll contact Nigel and see what we can do on the cats with onle a few wanting them.

Nick


----------



## Nem

*So again we have 20 on the list!*

Got 3 maybe's still who are going to need to decide pretty soon, like th enext few days really, and we can get moving on this.

Nick


----------



## Nem

cy said:


> I have question about the high flow cat. I know some TT installed the sport cat then the check engine light is on and need change back to the old cat. Does it has chance to happen on blueframe cat?


I'm not too up on this subject, but I have seen a couple of threads about this recently. Something to do with it letting higher amounts through the system and the engine management lights coming on. Possible sollution I think I read was to have a sensor tunrned off as part of a remap, but I'm not sure what that may involve.

Try the search function on blueflame and see what it brings up.

Nick


----------



## davyrest

im concerned about the last entry regarding the engine management light coming on due to the addition of the new exhaust


----------



## Nem

davyrest said:


> im concerned about the last entry regarding the engine management light coming on due to the addition of the new exhaust


Read it agian mate. It's only with regard to the sports cats. The exhaust has no impact on immisons which is the cause of the engine lights.

Don't worry 

Nick


----------



## davyrest

phew !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hintzy

Guys,

I'm in, at that price I'll happily pay the Customs & import duty into Australia plus the postage as long as the freight is guaranteed to deliver the Cat Back exhaust system undamaged (with all fitment hardware).

I will guarantee this is a genuine offer, Nigel at Blueflame, just send me the details of what I need to do from my end - please!


----------



## Nem

I'll speak to Nigel and make sure this is ok, he said OK to post to Portugal for one on the GB last week, that's an extra Â£35 for postage.

I'll let you know when I get a reply from Nigel.

Nick


----------



## Hintzy

Contact details - [email protected]

Let me know, I'm still very keen to be added to the group buy list.

Oh yeah, who has a problem with the low slung muffler?

Whilst I understand the BF is a great unit, it does sit lower than any other?

Has any after market fabricators done two single split pipes with twin mufflers as per the original concept?


----------



## Nem

Hintzy said:


> Contact details - [email protected]
> 
> Let me know, I'm still very keen to be added to the group buy list.
> 
> Oh yeah, who has a problem with the low slung muffler?
> 
> Whilst I understand the BF is a great unit, it does sit lower than any other?
> 
> Has any after market fabricators done two single split pipes with twin mufflers as per the original concept?


As I've said before I gove over about 8 huge speedhumps every day in and out of work and have no problems with it being a bit lower on the back box due to it being round and not oval.

I've also just had the car lowered 35mm and am still getting over the humps without any scraping at all.

Nick


----------



## nolive

so what, or better said who :roll: , are we waiting for now :?

I guess that quite a few people who will make Gaydon's event would like to have this exhaust fitted on their car BEFORE, ain't it?

Nick, don't want to sound pushy with all the efforts you've made but what do you reckon?

Olivier


----------



## Hintzy

Much appreciated Nick,

I can get a Miltek locally but they want around $AUD2,000 - rounded that's about 800 UK pounds - ridiculous

Oettinger make a really class system, but again locally they want $AUD3,500 - even more ridiculous.

Local fabricators have roughly quoted $AUD1,200, but it would be an experiment as none have done TT's before?

Thanks again for your efforts, how nice to have someone across the pond help out.
TT fraternity is a close knit thing!


----------



## 180TT

EDIT - Found out they don't do one yet so don't worry.

Is it too late to join this GB? Is it only for the twin exit 225 version or can they do the 180BHP FWD version?

Cheers


----------



## Nem

180TT said:


> EDIT - Found out they don't do one yet so don't worry.
> 
> Is it too late to join this GB? Is it only for the twin exit 225 version or can they do the 180BHP FWD version?
> 
> Cheers


Now this is a bit strange, as they also told me they don't have a system for the 150FWD either, but at the West Mids meet the other night Hilly was there with his 150 FWD with a single output blueflame. Ian at Blueflame fitted it and said they now had the pattern off Hilly's car to do more if needed.

I'm going to go back to Nigel and see about this.

Nick


----------



## Whitter45

Nick to confirm I not not taking part as I have got Caney's blueflame

Thanks anyway


----------



## Nem

Whitter45 said:


> Nick to confirm I not not taking part as I have got Caney's blueflame
> 
> Thanks anyway


Cheers for letting me know mate.

We're actually doing ok number wise for the minute, we've got 22 names on the list for a change!

Come on the last 3 maybe's, get deciding now!!

If we get out fingers out people can still have these fitted before Gaydon!

Nick


----------



## Whitter45

Hope you get it sorted

My mate has his S3 done the other week sounds great

Cannot wait to fit mine now


----------



## Nem

So, quick update.

I've just spoken to Nigel to update him on the numbers and a few questions. He's expecting everyone to have them delivered or fitted in the next 2 weeks max, 7 - 10 days was his actual figure. He said the fabrication of the systems is all booked in to go ahead too.

I've PM'd Hintzy about the Aus delivery, waiting for him to get back to me on that one.

WozzaTT is checking on Insurance today hopefully.

That just leaves 1 space to be filled and we get the green light. So everyone get asking about the fourm or any meets this week to get the last person.

With regard to the High Flow cats the quoted price will not stand with only 2 wanting them, Nigel said they would have to be bespoke units made for the two people wanting them. He will discuss options when he calls to arrange everything.

So it's all looking good at the minute, should all be fitted for Gaydon!!

Nick


----------



## 180TT

Did you find out about the 180BHP FWD system from Nigel at all? Do they have a template for it?

Cheers


----------



## Nem

180TT said:


> Did you find out about the 180BHP FWD system from Nigel at all? Do they have a template for it?
> 
> Cheers


Totally forgot mate. I'll get this looked into tomorrow.

Nick


----------



## Nem

*Update:*

18 Confirmed Definates!

I've also got contact details now for all 18 so far which is a major achievement.

I'm hoping to hear from Warren in the next day or two either way so that will either leave us needing 1 or 2 people.

I want this done and dusted in the next 2 weeks as Nigel suggested was possible when I spoke to him earlier today. I'm sure you all want them on and shining bright for Gaydon. So 1 big last push for everyone to get people on board who may want one. Remeber it's not limited to 20 

I've also removed the info and list for the high flow cats as the interest was too small for blueflame to do it as a production run. The people who did want one can discuss options with Nigel at the time of ordering the exhuast.

Nick


----------



## Whitter45

I was down at Blueflame last week to get my exhaust

All I can say is that the guys there are very helpful and the exhausts are excellent although I haven't got mine on yet

My mate had his S3 done and its spot on

You all will not be disappointed

I must thank Nick too for all his help although I had to pull out of the group buy

A very good effort on your part Nick


----------



## Nem

Good News!

The first 18 names have gone to Nigel for ordering!

Nigel called me today and said if I wanted to send him the 18 names I had he would start calling them and get theirs ordered and sorted out. So basically thats it now, wait for the phone to ring and get it ordered!

I've just emailed him with the names and numbers, and also asked about the 180 / 150 FWD models again too.

Nick


----------



## KJM

Cool thanks Nem for sorting this out! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## CraigKORE

Great news! :twisted:

Big cheers to you Nick for getting this sorted out as well, good work mister! :wink:


----------



## nolive

Nick, you're a star  . well done 8)


----------



## Nem

180TT said:


> Did you find out about the 180BHP FWD system from Nigel at all? Do they have a template for it?
> 
> Cheers


Nigel says it's fine, they are getting another donor car in so they can do this model no problem.

Let me know if you want to be in the group. Fitting or Delivery and contact name and phone numbe rPM'd to me.

Nick


----------



## nolive

Right, just got a call from Nigel and I can now say that I'm the proud owner of a new Exhaust for my lovely car 

Will be delivered when I'm back from CHINA in 3 weeks time and I will fit it just before Gaydon :twisted:

Do I have to mention that I'm happy 

Thanks again for your input Nick :wink:

olivier


----------



## phodge

Woohoo!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Just spoken to Nigel and ordered my exhaust. Should be here next Tues.

Big thanks to you Nick for organising it all.

Woohoo!!


----------



## E

Phodge,

Out of interest where are you getting your Blueflame fitted?

I must just be round the corner from you, i'm in Tylers Green, and was thinking of getting the Blueflame but wasnt sure where to get it fitted.

E


----------



## phodge

Hubby is doing the honours for me.

If you're in Tylers Green, why not come up to the next Bucks meet? It's next Thurs, 22nd June at the Mulberry Bush pub in Coleshill. From Tylers Green it's quite a nice drive through Penn Street, Winchmore Hill & Coleshill...we could even go in convoy if you want! Come along and meet some fellow TTers. There's a thread for it in the Events section, or pm NaughTTy.


----------



## NaughTTy

phodge said:


> Hubby is doing the honours for me.
> 
> If you're in Tylers Green, why not come up to the next Bucks meet? It's next Thurs, 22nd June at the Mulberry Bush pub in Coleshill. From Tylers Green it's quite a nice drive through Penn Street, Winchmore Hill & Coleshill...we could even go in convoy if you want! Come along and meet some fellow TTers. There's a thread for it in the Events section, or pm NaughTTy.


  Hi Penny. Ian has been before, but only for a brief visit. How about it then Ian - any free time next Thursday evening?

P.S. I'm sure APS will fit it for you


----------



## phodge

Oops! Sorry! Didn't recognise the name!


----------



## Nem

Well that was very quick then!!

Realy pleased Nigel has put such a fast turn around on them, stunning service as I come to expect from him. I hope everyone is pleased with their systems as they get them fitted, I expect 20 new threads in the main forum section with pics of your new systems just to make everyone else realise what they missed out on 

Nick


----------



## KJM

ALso spoke to Nigel today - what a nice man! 

I'm confirming the details with him on Monday. I can't wait!


----------



## CraigKORE

Nigel called me on Friday afternoon but was away from my phone. He left a message though and sounds like it will be here next week sometime! 

Not managed to get a hold of him yet, must of been closed for weekend, will call him first thing Monday though to get it sorted.

Once again, big THANKYOU to Nick for arranging all this.. :wink:


----------



## zorg

i missed nigels call on friday (im on nightshift) i'll call him at the start of the week. i need a new exhuast badly as this one is vibrating on something underneath and its pi55ing me off................


----------



## CraigKORE

Just spoke to Nigel to confirm my order. He has told me that they can either supply the Blueflame the same as Nems, or they now have the exahust tips with the thicker 'ring' more like OEM or similar to the Miltek one. Said I'd give him a bell back in a bit to say which one I want.

Anyone else go for the 'ring tip' version? Trying to decide what one to go for but would be good to see a picture of it first. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Whitter45

I have the oringinal I think it emphasises the tail pipes

I would go for that rather than the OEM look

But its your choice mat e


----------



## phodge

I went for the rolled edge - just to be different!

So you'd better go for the original finish..... :wink:


----------



## CraigKORE

phodge said:


> I went for the rolled edge - just to be different!
> 
> So you'd better go for the original finish..... :wink:


 :lol:

Just called Nigel back and have went for the Blueflame look. 

After seeing what it looks like against the V6 valance (my next purchase!) am happy with my decision. Would have ideally liked the Blueflame look with a rolled edge but its either one of the other, infact now I think about it my idea might have looked a bit weird. :lol:


----------



## nolive

CraigKORE said:


> Just spoke to Nigel to confirm my order. He has told me that they can either supply the Blueflame the same as Nems, or they now have the exahust tips with the thicker 'ring' more like OEM or similar to the Miltek one. Said I'd give him a bell back in a bit to say which one I want.
> 
> Anyone else go for the 'ring tip' version? Trying to decide what one to go for but would be good to see a picture of it first. Decisions decisions...


I've assumed that the Blueflame standard pipes were easier to clean up so I went "conservative" for mine

I would be glad to see the ring tip one though  but then it would make no difference to the OEM exhaust....well maybe the noise and some more bhp are the main differences for those who decided to go for this design :lol:


----------



## Whitter45

either way you all will be happy


----------



## Guest

Is this closed now or can you still take part in this GB ?

excuse for not joining earlier is we only picked the car up on Saturday

/steve


----------



## Nem

Hi mate

Send me a PM with your model, choice of delivery of fitting, name and phone number. I'll get it sent off to Nigel for him to contact you. It's not closed yet as ordering only started on friday just gone.

Nick


----------



## XTR

Nigel at Blueflame has been trying to phone me all week. Must have rang about 3 times now... but I work in a Hospital so cant answer my mobile at work.

I tried to phone the number back using the proper phone this morning (and last night although it was 6pm), but theres no answer each time i phone. 

I cant order my exhaust until the last week of the month, but i'd certainly be more interested in the different style tailpipe finisher.


----------



## phodge

Mine arrived yesterday and the rolled edge looks fantastic! It looks more like the OEM exhaust, but is a lot wider and cut on an angle.

Can't wait to get it fitted at the weekend now....  

Thanks to Nem for organising and to Nigel for despatching so quickly!


----------



## XTR

phodge said:


> Mine arrived yesterday and the rolled edge looks fantastic! It looks more like the OEM exhaust, but is a lot wider and cut on an angle.
> 
> Can't wait to get it fitted at the weekend now....
> 
> Thanks to Nem for organising and to Nigel for despatching so quickly!


any chance of some photos?


----------



## phodge

I'll see what I can do after it's been fitted.


----------



## davyrest

well Chris phoned me and i have arranged to go down at the beginning of the month to get it fitted. 500 mile journey but saving me loads on the exhaust. Hurry up the 5th of july


----------



## ThomasJ

Hey Man...

I have been looking through this thread and I cannot see any images or description of exactly what comes in the box..

The reason I ask is I am in Ireland and would have to fit it myself( or with the help of a friend) and I need to know exactly what will be received and just how difficult it will be to fit this system...

Thanks In Advance

ThomasJ


----------



## Nem

ThomasJ said:


> Hey Man...
> 
> I have been looking through this thread and I cannot see any images or description of exactly what comes in the box..
> 
> The reason I ask is I am in Ireland and would have to fit it myself( or with the help of a friend) and I need to know exactly what will be received and just how difficult it will be to fit this system...
> 
> Thanks In Advance
> 
> ThomasJ


There is no description or pics of the box or contents as I've got no idea whats included I'm afraid as I had mine fitted at Blueflame. I'l told tho that all fitting equipment needed is included.

Could do with someone who's taken delivery already just giving clarificaiton of the box contents...

Nick


----------



## Nem

*News 22/06/06: 

The first 20 places have now been filled give or take 1 person, Nigel says tho that we can still keep ordering basically untill the current stock runs out. I've got no idea how many they have so all I can say is if you want one, now is the time as I can't say how long this price will be available for....*

*Nick*


----------



## ThomasJ

Thanks Man..

Could you ask Nigel, as I really want to get one of these but dont want to have such a great item and it sit in the box in my garage...


----------



## Guest

Excellent service, ordered on Monday paid on Wednesday, at my house in the box on Thursday. good work blueflame 

/steve


----------



## ThomasJ

muddyfunster said:


> Excellent service, ordered on Monday paid on Wednesday, at my house in the box on Thursday. good work blueflame
> 
> /steve


wanna tell me that was in the box???

any pics??

it would be a great help

Cheers


----------



## Guest

will do mate I'm at work at the moment but i'll get some pics for you too 

/steve


----------



## Guest

Here we go..

the stuff in the box, laid out so you can see it...










one tailpipe is welded on the other is loose, I assume this is for fitting, if not I'll weld it on tomorrow









Tailpipe shoule look good.









Quality looks great and the weight of it isn't too bad, I think the only way to get it lighter would be to make it out of titanium 

I'll take some photos of fitting it over the weekend. I also have a nice stealthy black dumpvalve from Forge to go on it and a nice TT richbrooke tax holder..

not bad going really 400 odd quid in less than a week of ownership and it isn't even my car :roll:

see ya
Steve


----------



## zorg

i waited in all day with my other half yesterday only to find a card left below the letter box, the courier had called and knocked on the door with a *feather *by the sound of things, if he had rung bell one of us would have heard it :evil:

now i have to wait till monday till they open again


----------



## Ikon66

zorg said:


> i waited in all day with my other half yesterday only to find a card left below the letter box, the courier had called and knocked on the door with a *feather *by the sound of things, if he had rung bell one of us would have heard it :evil:
> 
> now i have to wait till monday till they open again


fannies


----------



## zorg

took the words right out of my mouth :lol:


----------



## Guest

The TNT delivery man came when no one was in but returned at the end of his round so we were well pleased with their service.

A couple of notes about fitting..

on Amanda's car the reducing pipe was no use as the two exhaust pipes (cat section and new rear section) were the same size so I re used the original coupler, the bolts were well rusted and one of them sheered off when I undid them so it may be worth having a couple of 17mm nuts and bolts handy as the U shaped pipe clamps supplied didn't go around the coupler.

when fitting the new exhaust I did it in sections, as it is a bit too heavy to move about on your own when lying under the car.

if you put the coupler on first then mount the long pipe to it mounting it on the hangers as you go. (I found it easier to hang it on the rear most hanger first then do the front one..)

when I came to fit the back box there was a clearance issue from the aluminium heat shield under the car by the back box, I used an angle grinder to make a bit of space, only about 1 inch of metal had to be trimmed back.

I have used the clamp to secure the loose tailpipe as I want to get it deal level before welding it and my timeframe ran out so it is held on with the clamp supplied.

I will weld it next time I have chance.

I didn't take any photos as I was running out of time.

hope this helps someone
steve


----------



## XTR

Any photos of the new style OE look exhaust tips yet? I'm just waiting to see these pics then i'll be phoning Nigel with my decision.


----------



## Ikon66

XTR said:


> Any photos of the new style OE look exhaust tips yet? I'm just waiting to see these pics then i'll be phoning Nigel with my decision.


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=65163

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## XTR

Ikon66 said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any photos of the new style OE look exhaust tips yet? I'm just waiting to see these pics then i'll be phoning Nigel with my decision.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=65163
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

pics dont work in the thread


----------



## ttocs99

Guys

Visited Blueflame on Monday and got my exhaust fitted, big thanks to Chris who sorted everything out.

For those waiting to get theirs done you will not be disappointed, sounds amazing and feels much better to drive, I had not expected to be able to feel the difference but it is instantly noticeable.

Will try and post some picâ€™s later this week !

Nem, Thanks for arranging this GB, will have to get myself to a meet and buy you a pint to say thank you, if we all go to one you could get yourself sloshed for free !!! (-;

Maybe we could arrange a Blueflame meet .... Anyone interested ?


----------



## XTR

Got mine today  Will fit it tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## AmsTTerdammer

Hi Nem,

What's the state of play regarding additional orders. I need to check certain things over the weekend such as what the mod would do to my insurance but I'm keen to go for this.

I'll need to arrange to get in fitted by Nigels mob as well

Cheers
Adrian


----------



## Nem

AmsTTerdammer said:


> Hi Nem,
> 
> What's the state of play regarding additional orders. I need to check certain things over the weekend such as what the mod would do to my insurance but I'm keen to go for this.
> 
> I'll need to arrange to get in fitted by Nigels mob as well
> 
> Cheers
> Adrian


As far as I know I can still put orders through to Nigel. If you sort out if you definatly want one and then send me a PM with full name and contact phone number I'll pass it onto Nigel for ordering.

Nick


----------



## CraigKORE

Anyone had any bother with fitting theirs?

Couldn't get mine put onto day at a specialist place in Glasgow due to issues with it, gonna have to call Nigel on Monday. :?

My thread on this problem is here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=65576


----------



## CraigKORE

Can someone help me out here please. Needing the number for Nigel @ blueflame I had it on my phone but deleted it by mistake.

Would be most greatfull as I can't seem to get a hold of anyone using the numbers on the website. :?


----------



## zorg

01695 724444


----------



## CraigKORE

Yer a good man Zorg, cheers!


----------



## was

CraigKORE said:


> *Anyone had any bother with fitting theirs*?


I have had problems with 2 different Blueflame exhaust systems, each had different allignment problems :twisted: The tail pipes were not straight or level with each other. Currently my N/S tailpipe is at a different angle & height to the O/S .

Its only a slight difference but I know its there :evil:


----------



## CraigKORE

Ta for that info Was.

Managed to speak with Nigel earlier, and he advised I get the place that was fitting mine to contact the blueflame tech guy (Chris) for adivce as Nigel reckoned it should go on fine.

The tech guy said that there was a problem with a few of them with the hanger points being wrong, he said they could try and cut/weld it themselfs(!) or I need to send it back to get a replacement.

Bit of a pain in the tits, not sure how am gonna get this back! Just called Nigel again and he was in a meeting so waiting for a call back from him...


----------



## nolive

CraigKORE said:


> Ta for that info Was.
> 
> Managed to speak with Nigel earlier, and he advised I get the place that was fitting mine to contact the blueflame tech guy (Chris) for adivce as Nigel reckoned it should go on fine.
> 
> The tech guy said that there was a problem with a few of them with the hanger points being wrong, he said they could try and cut/weld it themselfs(!) or I need to send it back to get a replacement.
> 
> Bit of a pain in the tits, not sure how am gonna get this back! Just called Nigel again and he was in a meeting so waiting for a call back from him...


this thread is starting to concern me. :? Hope that Blueflame is taking onboard issues raisedon early TTs, like my car is, since I'm supposed to receive and fit mine next week :evil: .

I will call Nigel or Chris before I leave CHINA to calrify but it doesn't sound good to me. To be honest, I was planning to get my exhaust as late as possible to avoid that sort of hassle with early ones but I wonder if they can handle such a big order with the same quality indeed:?

if the exhaust makes some noise, I don't mind that's why I bought it for  but if it doesn't fit properly :evil:


----------



## CraigKORE

Turning into a headache for me this is...

Called Nigel this morning and passed on the info Chris gave to my fitting place, that there were issues with some of the systems. He said he would see Chris about it.

Just got back home now and have a missed call from Chris saying on the answering machine to give him a call back and he'll run through how to fit it with me! WTF!! I have no bloody idea about fitting these things hence why I went to a specialist to get it done in the first place. When Chris spoke to the guys at the fitting place he said to them aout some cutting/welding but they told me they recommened getting a replacement as if they do that to the sytem it would bugger up any kind of warranty.

Aaaaaaahhhrrrrggggggg! I'll call Chris tomorrow but by the sounds of things I have a system that has issues and from what I can tell i will have to sort it myself somehow without a proper fitting replacement. Hope I'm wrong! :evil:


----------



## davyrest

First thanks Nem for arranging this

Went down to the factory arrived two hours earlier than agreed. Stupid sat nav maybe borrowed it for hev nav. They took the car and a hour and half later had the new exhaust. Looks great sounds great and im sure there us a increase in torque. 
They had no problems with fitting and the office girl , well cute is an understatement. Took a 400 drive home to give it a good run out. With the roof down it sounded wonderagain Nem
oh yeah if the exhaust system is good emough for steve hyslop then its good enough for me


----------



## ThomasJ

muddyfunster said:


> Here we go..
> 
> the stuff in the box, laid out so you can see it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one tailpipe is welded on the other is loose, I assume this is for fitting, if not I'll weld it on tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tailpipe shoule look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quality looks great and the weight of it isn't too bad, I think the only way to get it lighter would be to make it out of titanium
> 
> I'll take some photos of fitting it over the weekend. I also have a nice stealthy black dumpvalve from Forge to go on it and a nice TT richbrooke tax holder..
> 
> not bad going really 400 odd quid in less than a week of ownership and it isn't even my car :roll:
> 
> see ya
> Steve


Thanks Bro...

Looks great..

Is the Offer still Open Guys????


----------



## CraigKORE

Just an update on my own situation...

Spoke to Chris at BF the other day and he said that cutting the heat shield or even just pushing it up 4 or 5 inches out the way should solve my problem with the out of line hanger.

Have got an old mate who works with arnold clark and is going to take a look at it and see what he can do.

muddyfunster - looking forward to seeing your fitting pics as they might help me out a bit!


----------



## Guest

Craig,

I didn't get time to take any and as it was so easy to fit I thought it would be pretty self explainatory.

I started at the cat and slotted the front pipe into the STD exhaust joiner,onto the cat then hung it on the hanger, then put the back box in after trimming a small piece of heatshield away.

then the rest just bolted up, it was a bit of a pain to get it all alligned, but nothing difficult, I did it and fitted a forge DV on my own in an hour and a half with the car on axle stands so if you can get a met to give you a hand it will be a doddle.

just do it in sections and bolt it together when it is on the car. if you try to assemble it on the floor then put it on you will have problems as it is difficult to move about.

I have not driven the car much (3 times since my wife bought it) I didn't think it made much difference to the feel of the car but it sounds quite nice now.a bit deeper than before. I think it needs chipping so badly as the car feels pretty low on power to me.

/steve

hope this helps
Steve


----------



## Nem

*Update 07/07/06...*

*The first 24 units have been ordered and already delivered or fitted, or are in the process anyway. I have spoken to Nigel again about ending the group buy and the response is that he has decided to make some more up so the GB price still stands!

So if you want one of these systems at the low GB price I need you to PM me with full name, contact phone number and choice of delivery or fitting. Simple as that. I'm not sure how many more are being made up or how long Nigel will offer this price, so don't hand about basically*.

Nick


----------



## WozzaTT

Great - thanks once again Nick.

Hopefully I'll hear from Nigel soon - have decided to bite the bullet and go for the remap and blueflame


----------



## CraigKORE

Update from me - Posted this in the main forum but thought I'd stick it here as well. Big thanks to Nem for arranging the GB:

After a few niggles I have finaly got the Blueflame fitted to compliment the rest of the mods I done over the past few weeks. (Revo remap, Forge DV, and V6 valance.) First place I took it to didn't want to cut or move the heat shield which is why they had problems doing it, but all tha is needed is to either cut this or push it out of the way and the rest is straight forward.

Sounds excellent just now and looking forward to what it will be like after a few hundred miles or so. Loving the way it looks as well and goes perfect with the V6 rear valance!





































Righty - now for the new RS4's! :twisted:


----------



## nolive

CraigKORE said:


> Update from me - Posted this in the main forum but thought I'd stick it here as well. Big thanks to Nem for arranging the GB:
> 
> After a few niggles I have finaly got the Blueflame fitted to compliment the rest of the mods I done over the past few weeks. (Revo remap, Forge DV, and V6 valance.) First place I took it to didn't want to cut or move the heat shield which is why they had problems doing it, but all tha is needed is to either cut this or push it out of the way and the rest is straight forward.
> 
> Sounds excellent just now and looking forward to what it will be like after a few hundred miles or so. Loving the way it looks as well and goes perfect with the V6 rear valance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Righty - now for the new RS4's! :twisted:


looks really nice indeed 8)

made me think about getting a V6 valance after I fit my exhaust on Friday :roll:

as per the new RS4 wheels, as I said on another thread, try Elite in Essex. They are good quality replicas.

As for Keith and tell him it's the french guy with the blue TT who recommended you, you may get some sort of discount :wink:

olivier


----------



## CraigKORE

Again thanks for the info olivier, I'm always fond of a discount 

I take it that it is normal for the pipes to stick out about an inch extra when they are hot after a run? Sure I heard people talk about this before just never realised how much extra you would get! :lol: Not complaining though, like the way you get 2 different looks for the price of one! :twisted:


----------



## nolive

right, just fitted mine and I'm OK but not completely satisfied yet.

basically, it was easy to fit with a ramp (less than an hour) and thanks to the fact that my OEM exhaust is in really good conditions.

The Blueflame sounds already great at idle and is not too much intrusive....but I already knew that from other owners.

The only downside at the moment is that the LHS tailpipe sits 4 to 5mm lower than the RHS one. but it's only replicating here the situation I was having with my OEM one.

I suspect that the rubber hangers, front or rear, are borderline of their spec and creates the issue. i will buy some new ones and try them since i don't want to bend the hangers on the exhaust itself for the moment (I did try to put some washers on the LHS bracket where the exhaust fits but it had no effect)

oh by the way, i do confirm that some goo came out after my initial run this morning.

let's see how all goes in the next few days....

thanks again Nick for sorting out the GB.

olivier


----------



## zorg

the hangers are bolted into the floor of the car, how about adding some washers between the bracket and floor, thus bringing it down a little?


----------



## nolive

zorg said:


> the hangers are bolted into the floor of the car, how about adding some washers between the bracket and floor, thus bringing it down a little?


as I said, we did try to put some washers but no joy. I really think that the issue is with the rubber hangers since I had the same sort of unlevelled tailpipes position with my OEM exhaust.

Will sort this out later anyway, I'm not very much concerned. the most important bit is that it sounds good and the car is already more throttle responsive.


----------



## alilongden

Im interested in buying one of these for delivery......

Who do i have to pay and when?

Im not sure what it means by cat back? Dont i have cats at the front of the car? Its a 2000 225TTC.

How much longer will this offer be going for?

I assume this wont affect my MOT?


----------



## Nem

alilongden said:


> Im interested in buying one of these for delivery......
> 
> Who do i have to pay and when?
> 
> Im not sure what it means by cat back? Dont i have cats at the front of the car? Its a 2000 225TTC.
> 
> How much longer will this offer be going for?
> 
> I assume this wont affect my MOT?


Hi mate

I've just sent Nigel an email with 2 orders in so can easily add you on.

All i need is a PM with full name, contact phone number and if you want fitting or delivery.

You do have the cats at the front of the car and this is the main section from the cats all the to the tips at the read to include centre silencer and back box.

As this is just a straight swap for the OEM and it is not changing the cats the emmissions will be the same so will not affect any tests in the mot.

Nick


----------



## Nem

Just seen your username  Checked on OCUK  Thought I recognised it!

Nick


----------



## alilongden

Nem said:


> Just seen your username  Checked on OCUK  Thought I recognised it!
> 
> Nick


My tt you mean? Yep im on OCUK - i didnt know you were?


----------



## Nem

alilongden said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just seen your username  Checked on OCUK  Thought I recognised it!
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> My tt you mean? Yep im on OCUK - i didnt know you were?
Click to expand...

Recognised the username for somewhere, then remembered where from. I did put a few replies on that thread with the pics of your car, but it was quite a way down. Same username on there as on here tho - Nem. Also if you see the 4th post down from a lad called Ant C, the mates car he's on about is mine 

Nick


----------



## alilongden

Oh i see - i now have a set of RS4's on since those photos.

I have just found a pin prick hole in the bend just behind the back box so thats why om contemplating this blueflame.

I dont really want it to sound too loud though...


----------



## Nem

It's definatly not too loud. It's "just right" I was told at the national meet yesterday. It's more of a change in tone rather than being actually louder. It's more a deeper burble at idle and a nice rich tone when moving. Still no louder inside the car tho which some people were worried about.

After the first 20 or so people have already had theirs fitted I've not had anyone come back to me or on here and say it's too loud.

Nick


----------



## kmpowell

Nick
Is it possible to get a VX220 Turbo system from him as part of the GB, and if so what's the cost?

Unfortunately for me the VXT exhausts come it at about a grand for a cat back system, so i'd be interested to know what options he could give me e.g just back box or full system including cat and downpipe, and what prices he would do?

Cheers 
Kevin


----------



## Ikon66

kmpowell said:


> Nick
> Is it possible to get a VX220 Turbo system from him as part of the GB, and if so what's the cost?
> 
> Unfortunately for me the VXT exhausts come it at about a grand for a cat back system, so i'd be interested to know what options he could give me e.g just back box or full system including cat and downpipe, and what prices he would do?
> 
> Cheers
> Kevin


dunno if you have looked at their e-bay shop?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VAUXHALL-VX220-TU ... dZViewItem


----------



## kmpowell

Ikon66 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nick
> Is it possible to get a VX220 Turbo system from him as part of the GB, and if so what's the cost?
> 
> Unfortunately for me the VXT exhausts come it at about a grand for a cat back system, so i'd be interested to know what options he could give me e.g just back box or full system including cat and downpipe, and what prices he would do?
> 
> Cheers
> Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> dunno if you have looked at their e-bay shop?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VAUXHALL-VX220-TU ... dZViewItem
Click to expand...

WOW, what a price! 

Nick, I know the ebay price is superb, but if he can beat that what price can he do me as part of the group buy for the full cat back system, turbo downpipe and also 200 cell sports cat?

Cheers


----------



## Nem

Hi mate

Sorry for the very late response on this. Just been one of those weeks.

I can certainly email Nigel and see what he can do but I don't think he'll be able to better the ebay price. I say that as I know the TT price was for a minimum of 20 units - they can't make a proffit making less as it costs a set ammount for the machine run and 20 is the magic number.

As I said tho, i'll email him and let you know what he says.

Nick


----------



## nbp101

Hi Nick,

You have PM....put me on the list pleaqse if still availalble.

Cheers!!!

Nick


----------



## les

put me on the list to


----------



## les

So just what is the final price agreed fitted? :?


----------



## Ikon66

les said:


> So just what is the final price agreed fitted? :?


Prices...

Blueflame cat-back system delivered - Â£291.25 
Blueflame cat-back system fitted at their factory - Â£301.25

8)


----------



## les

Ikon66 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> So just what is the final price agreed fitted? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Prices...
> 
> Blueflame cat-back system delivered - Â£291.25
> Blueflame cat-back system fitted at their factory - Â£301.25
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

Cheers M8 sounds a good deal and I live close to Yippeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## KammyTT

les said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> So just what is the final price agreed fitted? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Prices...
> 
> Blueflame cat-back system delivered - Â£291.25
> Blueflame cat-back system fitted at their factory - Â£301.25
> 
> 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers M8 sounds a good deal and I live close to Yippeeeeeeeeeeee
Click to expand...

 i was looking at the pics of the exhaust and it looks as if the can sticks out at then bottom, can you see the exhaust from the back? cheers


----------



## Ikon66

do you mean the back box? if yes, then it does as it is not flat like the oem one but round so it does show under the car.


----------



## KammyTT

Ikon66 said:


> do you mean the back box? if yes, then it does as it is not flat like the oem one but round so it does show under the car.


would it still look alright? is it really noticeable and will it hit road bumps


----------



## Ikon66

KammyTT said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean the back box? if yes, then it does as it is not flat like the oem one but round so it does show under the car.
> 
> 
> 
> would it still look alright? is it really noticeable and will it hit road bumps
Click to expand...

if you look at the pics on page 1 of this thread you will see what it looks like on nem's car. the question about hitting things i.e speed bumps has been asked many times and apparently there are no problems


----------



## Nem

*Update 22/08/06*

I've today recieved an email from Nigel regarding the Exhaust system and this Group Buy.



> Hi Nick
> 
> We have just done a deal with the TT shop who will be marketing our systems from now on.
> 
> They do know about your enthusiasm for the system and will look favourably on the members.
> 
> However, under the terms of the agreement all enquiries must in future be directed to the TT shop on...
> 01234 853225
> or via their e mail system at...
> [email protected]
> 
> Best regards
> Nige


*So basically this Group Buy is officially closed.*

I hope I've done something good for the forum and members. I think we reached about 30 units sold via this thread in the end including one sent to Hintzy in Austraila! Nigel has been stunning throughout this group buy, I've never dealt with anyone as friendly and professional I don't think and I hope this new arrangement works well for Blueflame.

So there we go, the TT Shop is now the place to go for Blueflame.

Nick


----------



## les

Hmmm I put my name down for a blueflame a few weeks ago as you know. The factory is 20mins drive away from me here in Lanc's where my blueflame would have been fitted for just Â£10. Now are you saying I have to go all the way to Bedford to the TT shop to get it fitted and at what cost? Sorry but no I don't think this is a good deal nor is it reasonable. IMO oders should have been completed and then transfered to the TTshop after closing the group deal. Thanks for that, i'm very disappointed to say the least although I relaize its probably not your fault. Cheers.


----------



## 3.2TTC

Hard Luck Nick, M8 

TT shop have them up at Â£425 & Â£495 for the V6 - thats a hell of an increase in costs for nowt.... :x

I think Nigel could have sealed off the GB then had other systems going through the TT shop.

When my stock system packs up I would have bought at the factory price - but not at the TT shop price :?

Oh and if you are watching TT shop man......a bit of a sharp cut you dealt there me thinks ? 
I wonder if we will see a price reduction from the TT shop in the future then.....


----------



## Neil

So does that mean they are NOT going to honour the price of the group buy? I too have my name down with BF, and having spoke to Nigel a couple of weeks ago he said he would give me a ring when he has more stock and I'd have it at that price.

Office is closed now, so any ideas Nick? Thanks.


----------



## Nem

Hi

That quote above the was the entire email from Nigel about half 4 today, so I know no more that it says.

I will be emailing him back tonight to enquire as to the orders taken and not fullfilled yet due to lack of stock and see what the crack is.

I was under the impression it had all been completed, but if not then I don't see why the orders taken shouldn't be honoured.

I'll get back weh I hear anything from Nigel, probably tomorrow. Don't panic people 

Nick


----------



## Neil

Nem said:


> I'll get back weh I hear anything from Nigel, probably tomorrow. Don't panic people


Ta. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## les

3.2TTC said:


> Hard Luck Nick, M8
> 
> TT shop have them up at Â£425 & Â£495 for the V6 - thats a hell of an increase in costs for nowt.... :x
> 
> I think Nigel could have sealed off the GB then had other systems going through the TT shop.
> 
> When my stock system packs up I would have bought at the factory price - but not at the TT shop price :?
> 
> Oh and if you are watching TT shop man......a bit of a sharp cut you dealt there me thinks ?
> I wonder if we will see a price reduction from the TT shop in the future then.....


Right on 3.2TTC to say its unfair is an understatement,. I was told I would be contacted in a few weeks to go get my blueflame fitted. I PMd and was assured my details had been passed on. We were also told that there would be a few weeks delay on here only now to be told go the TTShop.

Lucky the 30 or so who got them on the group buy, how many more like me didn't and where waiting just like me I wonder. Surely the right thing to do was for blueflame to honour the ones on order then to close it and transfere to the TTshop. :evil: I am expecting to much?


----------



## Nem

Alright, calm down mate. Do you want to let me try and sort this out before going off on one! 

Did you get a call from Nigel at all, just so I know for sure either way, and what did he say to you about the order? Same goes for Neil. If you can let me know please.

Nick


----------



## les

Nem said:


> Alright, calm down mate. Do you want to let me try and sort this out before going off on one!
> 
> Did you get a call from Nigel at all, just so I know for sure either way, and what did he say to you about the order? Same goes for Neil. If you can let me know please.
> 
> Nick


No calls from anybody at all and no posts of any kind to me apart from you last PM. I have copies of others sent to. I can find no suggestion that you would try and sort it out on your post but good on you if you can. I am not blaming you at all Nick, sorry I am sure you did right.


----------



## Nem

les said:


> Below is a copy of the PM I got from Nick confirming my order for around the end of the month. Sorry Nick to do this but I am furious.
> 
> "Hi mate
> 
> I sent it off to him eariler this week, but I've heard from someone else yesterday that Nigel has no stock currently and will be the end of the month before they do. I beleve Nigel may be waiting till they have stock to start taking payments etc etc.
> 
> I'll mail him again tomorrow t make sure for you tho.
> 
> Nick"


Lets just be clear here. I didn't take any orders or make any confirmations of orders placed. I promoted the group buy on the forum and managed the interest for the first 20 and then passed on all the details for Nigel. After that point on I just passed on any details of interested people to Nigel. Which is why I've just asked if you actually got a call from Nigel to confirm your order.

Nigel has been away on holiday and I've had no contact with him for about two weeks until today. The first 2 lines of the email recieved today which I editied out were, "Just back off holiday.thanks for the mail".

To say this is a sour end to what has been a very successful group buy is also an understatement.

Nick


----------



## Neil

Nem said:


> Same goes for Neil. If you can let me know please.


Was ordered via you a few weeks ago, but out of stock. I chased Nigel a couple of weeks ago (ish) and he said they were still out of stock, but he'd give me a ring when they were back in stock (he checked that he had all my details), and he'd take the payment then. Was gonna give him a nudge this week anyway to see if he had any idea of when he'd have stock again, as I wanted to get it fitted when doing some other mods (which I've therefore been delaying). Order was for the newer rolled-tips, delivered. Happy to give him a bell myself Nick, the office was closed when I phoned tonight, as I didn't see the thread when until I got home (TTF barred at work :roll: ). Let me know if you want me to ring, don't want to lumber you with everything - PM me


----------



## Neil

Nem said:


> To say this is a sour end to what has been a very successful group buy is also an understatement.


Only seeking to clarify the position Nick, not accusing anyone of anything. If I can't get it at the previous price, then hey ho, that's life. More important things to worry about in the world :roll:


----------



## Nem

Thanks Neil.

I'll email Nigel tonight to see whats going on for you both. If you actually spoke to Nigel and were told it was out of stock then I can;t see why that shouldn't be honoured still, but I'll find out. With Les I can definatly see that the email I sent him would have been recieved while Nigel was away, but even tho it wasn't confirmed by him I can't see why it also can't be done under the GB price.

I'll do whatever I can about it, you can see that.

Nick


----------



## les

Nick, all we are asking for is a fair deal here. We have been patiently waiting for the call not PMing constantly or ringging Nigel under the assumption that our orders would be full filled at the agreed group deal.

Perhaps thats where I went wrong sitting back and waiting for that call. If Nigel does full fill the agreement then no harm done and everybody is happy.

Nick you did very well to ge the deal in the first place I don't put any of this down to you at all. However I am sure if it was you who ended up in a similar situation then you would be far from happy to.

Cheers mate I know you will do your very best and thats all we/I can ask of you. If you fail you fail but it will leave a sour taste in the mouth not with you but with Blueflame. Best whishes and good luck.


----------



## thettshop

Hi,

Could all the people who have not yet had an exhaust please give me a call on 01234 853225.

I can confirm that we will do the group buy price for whoever is left.

Cheers, Alex


----------



## les

thettshop said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could all the people who have not yet had an exhaust please give me a call on 01234 853225.
> 
> I can confirm that we will do the group buy price for whoever is left.
> 
> Cheers, Alex


Cheers Alex and thank you for the call this morning. Looking forward to a call to have it fitted hopefuly at blueflame soon. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

